
Best bodybuilding iOS app? - lechiffre10
I&#x27;m hoping someone would be able to direct me towards a really good bodybuilding app? I&#x27;ve looked at Fitbod but the issue is it doesn&#x27;t tell you starting weights or rests between sets. I&#x27;m looking for something that could help even newcomers get back into working out ( haven&#x27;t done weight lifting in a long time) would love some suggestions!! thank you!
======
downrightmike
This does it: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/stronglifts-5x5-workout-
log/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/stronglifts-5x5-workout-
log/id488580022?mt=8)

If you want to adjust the program and add additional exercises you need the
upgrade. Otherwise, it works great, built in videos and progress graphs

